
Ask HN: How to decouple compensation from hours as a team lead - prmph
I work as a remote software engineering contractor, and bill my clients by the hour. As the team lead, I define the overall architecture, assign and review work, and set standards for the projects.<p>I believe a lot of my contributions are not really captured by my hours. What are the main ways to de-couple my compensation from my hours?<p>Do I hire people and let them log hours on my behalf? The client trusts my personal work and I don&#x27;t know if that would work. Is it necessary to let the client have a direct relationship with any engineers I might hire, and have the sit in team meetings?
======
gus_massa
In case patio11 is not reading this, I'll post a link to one of his old post:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consultin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consulting_1)

> _What 's the difference between $100 an hour and $4,000 a week? Aren't they
> mathematically equivalent? No. Weekly billing strictly dominates hourly
> billing._

